# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Vware Server Console und dapper - Problemlösungen

## pcdog

nach dem ich auf dem aktuellesten dapper das problem hatte:



```
pcdog@fry:~$ vmware
/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_3.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_3.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_3.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
pcdog@fry:~$ ls
```

habe ich nun das hier so gelöst



```
cd /usr/lib/vmware/lib/
sudo mv libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0 libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0.disabled
sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0
sudo mv libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1 libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1.disabled
sudo ln -sf /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1
```

----------


## carnil

Hallo pcdog

Habe Dir mal die Dinge in code-Tags verpackt.

Grüsse
S.

----------

